# Adopted an orphan today, AR-15



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Poor thing has been bad mouthed, scorned and generally looked down by a certain part of the public, so I just had to take home an orphan Colt AR-15 Target model today, just my way of helping out.

Anybody shooting one?


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

not a colt but I have an AR they are fun and accurate. Mine is the carbine model.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

You lucky so-and-so!! Here in California they won't allow any new ones, but grandfathered in the ones already here - with no ownership changes!!! I don't even have a weapon in 5.56mm N.A.T.O. /(.223 Remington) here in my arsenal. Does your AR-15 have the bayonet lug for the M-7 Bayonet??

Oh well, I toted around a M-16A1 back in the day...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I finally got my first this spring. A Rock River Predator Pursuit Rifle. Match trigger and barrel, they say it will shoot 3/4", but this one goes 1/2". That was the first reload I tried, I whipped up a handful to get the scope on paper. When they shot 1/2", I was done searching for a load.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

radiofish said:


> You lucky so-and-so!! Here in California they won't allow any new ones, but grandfathered in the ones already here - with no ownership changes!!! I don't even have a weapon in 5.56mm N.A.T.O. /(.223 Remington) here in my arsenal. Does your AR-15 have the bayonet lug for the M-7 Bayonet??
> 
> Oh well, I toted around a M-16A1 back in the day...


Thanks:
Yeah, it does, but doesn't have all the trick tac lugs for flashlights and such.
Pretty much original. Good shape too.
Couldn't leave the little guy behind.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't know why everyone is hung up on those. I've got a Ruger 10/22 that will shoot 3 inch groups at 100 yards, an old but good Remington 30-06 that I have shot out to 300 yards, and a 12 ga. shotgun. What more could I possibly need? I can kill squirrels, deer, elk, bear, and birds. Plenty of meat to get the family through. I know people that have 30 or 40 guns. Why? It only takes one bullet from one particular gun to do the job that needs to be done. If it is terrorists that everyone is so afraid of, why do you think they haven't invaded us yet? Because we have the right to keep aan bear arms. It doesn't matter that only part of the population has assault weapons. The fact that they don't know who is carrying what is what keeps them at bay. Just support our rights and we'll be fine.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

tryinhard said:


> I don't know why everyone is hung up on those. I've got a Ruger 10/22 that will shoot 3 inch groups at 100 yards, an old but good Remington 30-06 that I have shot out to 300 yards, and a 12 ga. shotgun. What more could I possibly need? I can kill squirrels, deer, elk, bear, and birds. Plenty of meat to get the family through. I know people that have 30 or 40 guns. Why? It only takes one bullet from one particular gun to do the job that needs to be done. If it is terrorists that everyone is so afraid of, why do you think they haven't invaded us yet? Because we have the right to keep aan bear arms. It doesn't matter that only part of the population has assault weapons. The fact that they don't know who is carrying what is what keeps them at bay. Just support our rights and we'll be fine.


Its called choice. they are great guns, easy to maintain and will digest thousands of rounds of ammo. the 5.56/.223 they shoot will not tear things up as bad as a 30-06 and have a lot more energy than a .22 at much greater ranges. I am a card carrying NRA member and we should protect all our 2nd ammendment rights not pick and chose what guns should be banned and which ones shouldn't. We should not let them take anymore away from the law abiding gun carrying piblic....ok i will step down now


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

It isn't a matter of "need", It's a matter of "want".

My favorite guns are my single shot H&R/NEF and my muzzle loaders, BUT I do have a choice and this poor lonely little guy was begging to have a good home, so doing my part, I adopted it.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

This is what is wrong with our society these days. Not the guns, but the I want factor. I heard on the radio the other day that any person could be a millionaire if they didn't have a tv. If you figgure the cost of tv's, vcr's and tapes, dvd players and discs, satalite or cable. All that added up throughout a life time comes up to around 3 million bucks for the average joe. So as far as I am concerned everyone else can WANT all they want. I'm going to stick to my needs and live my life.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Your opinion is a very valid one, I respect that.

My "wants" are just as valid and I can afford it, and I can't take it with me.
My daughter will appreciate her inheritance.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Congratulations on your new adoption! Fine rifle you got there! Hope you get lots of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

In looking in my catalogs, The Sportsman's guide carries aftermarket custom grips with the "pitcanny" (sp?) foregrips with the rails for light, laser, etc.. and many other AR-15 accessories. I wish I had bought one when it was legal here, but I was looking (drooling at catalogs) at a HK-91 in .308 at the time.

Are we gonna see some pics of the rescued maligned Colt???

Here is the closet to an AR-15 that I have in my arsenal. It is a Squires-Bingham Model M-16 in .22LR with a 15 round magazine. It has a wooden stock, carry handle, and triangular sight w/ flash suppressor. But my bayonet will not work on it, no locking lug and the suppressor is too small. It was made in the Phillipines back in the early 1970's. Luckily it came with three - 15 round magazines when I got it long before the ban took place here in California..... This is a straight shooter also!!


----------



## Lorax_Of_Gilead (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't forget the Pittman-Robertson Act, my numero uno reason for buying guns and ammunition.


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

tryinhard said:


> This is what is wrong with our society these days. Not the guns, but the I want factor. I heard on the radio the other day that any person could be a millionaire if they didn't have a tv. If you figgure the cost of tv's, vcr's and tapes, dvd players and discs, satalite or cable. All that added up throughout a life time comes up to around 3 million bucks for the average joe. So as far as I am concerned everyone else can WANT all they want. I'm going to stick to my needs and live my life.


 Yaeh m makebelieve life behind a computer screen right? you need the pc to sustain life? any way back to the subject its my money if i want 45 guns why does that matter? why should you have more than a pair of chickens rabbits goats? did the math a person would have to spend 40 grand for 75 years to come out with 3 mill or that will right about 10 grand for each family member in my house every year for 75 years i was never good at math so i may be off :shrug:


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

radiofish said:


> Are we gonna see some pics of the rescued maligned Colt???


O.K. but the little guy is kinda shy, lots of bad press and talking down on him.
He can't help how he looks.
Wants to go out and play this week end, we'll see.



















P.S. Good info and manuals at this site:
http://www.ar15.com/content/


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the wife and i are realy looking to adopt but the adotion fees are just to much i am thinking about having a bake sale or somthing to help the paper work along.




it's my money and i will spend it as i please if it was about every one living on as little as possable we would all eat corn mush and bulk protien rations but it's not 
i don't tell you not to buy cigarettes , beer ,booze , velvet elvis pictures , die cast collectables , art work , fancy cloths , tv's ,or what every falls into your persuit of happyness so long as it doesn't harm anyone else, so why should anyone tell me how many gun's i can or should own 

i will also drink the the persuit of happiness anyone care to join me and Thomas Jefferson on this one


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I adopted mine earlier this year. I got an older A2 gender first and it was so nice adopted a little M4 for a sibling!

I have my fudd guns as well but they do not get shot as much due to ammo prices. Mil surp has gone up but it's still a better bargin. I can't afford to hunt much and other than squirrels in the yard I havn't hunted in years.

I would rather have guns than diamonds, I mean who in the heck needs that! Guns and knives are sharp jewrly that goes BANG!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Good for YOU!!! 

they are fun...


I never cared for em much until I was told I could not have one... I like mine and here are a couple of shorties... a bushy HB and a armalite/stag arms M4 style... quick fast and compact with plenty of homestead defense capability...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Congrats on the adoption. I'm looking to adopt one myself and if I can't find one I'll just build it... 
I have some of the needed parts already..


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Hunter63 - Thanks for the photos of the poor widdle guy with the foreward bolt assist!!!!! Plus I visit my family in the Detroit area at least once a year - flying commerically across the country with my CCW weapons legally to Detroit (where I have a legal state ID and grew up at). Oh well, I guess that I could always buy an AR-15 in Michigan and........ leave the AR-15 at my dad's house. Yeah, that's it, that's the ticket!!!!

Yeah, what GREENCOUNTYPETE said!!!! 

This Marine Corps Veteran just happens to enjoy collecting Military Surplus firearms, and what's wrong with that?? I don't have alimony or child support payments to make, and my bills/ land payments are paid on time every month. So do I need to go out and buy myself a brand new SUV instead?? Maybe a velvet Elvis painting, to hang near the gun safe??? The "King" will guard my guns fer me, while I am away from home!!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Took the little guy on a combination "fun week" (shooting), along with some hunting, (turkeys in the morning, bow deer in the evening), then working on the cabin the middle of the day.

So he had a chance to try out some "food".
The factory stuff he digested fine, as well as some foreign "food" (Wolf, Russian).
Home "cooking" also went O.K., but will have to make sure I crimp the bullets. (did get one "caught in his throat).

The little guy said he had fun, and is ready for more.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice rifle.

I adopted a pre-ban Colt Match H-BAR a couple years ago.

It's an A-2 style with a 20" barrel.

Have fun with your new toy.


----------



## Hmong (Sep 25, 2007)

They are fun little poodle shooters,very accurate with right bullet weight/twist and death on varmints..Buy some bullets and powder now because ammo is in short supply unless you're willing to pay outrageous prices..I bought a bunch of ammo 10yrs ago for 89.99 a thousand..now I reload...enjoy


----------

